# [SOLVED] overclock question



## kyle1234 (Dec 3, 2009)

Can i safely overclock my core i7 870 without changing stock voltages?
I have disabled the cpu c state which limits the turbo to only go to 3.2ghz.
I did a 5% overlock to 3.35 ghz.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: overclock question*

What are your full PC specs?

Motherboard
RAM
Graphics card
Power supply


You can get a little bit of overclock without upping the voltage, but you will have to do it if you want more than a 10% increase.


----------



## kyle1234 (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: overclock question*

ok. Well i'm not going to go over a 10% overclock. I don't want to shorten the life of my processor.

Core i7 870
8gb ddr3 1333mhz
intel dp55kg mobo
ultra-x pro 800watt
gtx 285 2gb


----------



## kyle1234 (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: overclock question*

if i do go over the limits the stock voltages offers what will happen?


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: overclock question*

The max VID range is 1.3625V. So anything up to that is 100% guaranteed safe. Going up to 1.4V might shorten the lifetime of the processor from 15 years down to just 10. Are you still going to be using this CPU in ten years? Going over 1.4V can be safe under certain conditions, but I'm guessing you don't want to take the risk.

It isn't like raising it by .01V is going to make it blow up or anything.


----------



## kyle1234 (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: overclock question*

Let me clarify, is the VID voltage the voltage going to the cpu?
I Probly will be using the cpu in 10 years because this machine will be fast enough for me for a long time.

And if i leave it at the max range and overclock it, say a 15% overclock to 3.6ghz, AND have turbo on so it reaches up to the 4.3 ghz on single threaded heavy loads, will that be within the limits of the stock VID?


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: overclock question*

VCore is the voltage going to the CPU. VID is the "stock" VCore level. Maximum VID is the highest VCore you'll see when the voltage is on auto. 

A 15% overclock would be 3.22GHz, not 3.6GHz.


If you have it on auto the voltage will never exceed 1.3625V. However if you need more voltage for that clock speed to be stable the motherboard will not provide it, and you could suffer instability.


----------



## kyle1234 (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: overclock question*

my bad. 15% is 3.22ghz.
I thought it was 3.6 because of my turbo.
So with the turbo do you think a 15% overclock with turbo to around 3.6 ghz under a load will be okay with the VID?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: overclock question*

yes no problem.

And I very much doubt you will be using that computer in 10 years, there will no such thing as desktops as we know them today in 10 years.


----------



## kyle1234 (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: overclock question*



kyle1234 said:


> So with the turbo do you think a 15% overclock with turbo to around 3.6 ghz under a load will be okay with the VID?



Greenbrucelee,

Are you saying "yes no problem" for the above quote, or for overclocking and changing the voltage.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: overclock question*

you will have no problem in overclocking that system. When you stress test a system after overclocking if you get a blue screen of death that is when you increase the voltages. With a small increase of 10% I highly doubt you will have to change the voltages unless you are running on a stock heatsink and fan.


----------



## kyle1234 (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: overclock question*

i have an Asetek lclc cpu cooler. Its a closed water cooling system.

http://techreport.com/discussions.x/15914


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: overclock question*

well if your on one of those you should able to get atleast 30% overclock but that would include raising voltages.


----------



## kyle1234 (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: overclock question*

alright thanks. The only reason I am looking into overclocking at all is because of the cpu c state having to be disabled. It limits the turbo from 3.6ghz to 3.2ghz.
I have it disabled though because if not, the processor put cores to sleep, and emits an annoying high pitched noise.
Other people on i7s have had the same problem and have the same solution as me.

Edit: my processor hardly ever reaches 65C when stress testing for over an hour.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: overclock question*

have you raised the QPI?


----------



## kyle1234 (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: overclock question*

can you define what the QPI is please.
Is it the bandwidth between the processor and the memory controller measure is gb/s?
I am pretty sure i didn't change that.

and do you think that could fix the problem possibly?
I loaded the default setting on the BIOS and that turns the cpu c state back on so the sound is audible again


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: overclock question*

it's a bit complicated to explain fully on here but basically it's the way the cpu connects with the chipset on the motherboard.

it will be under the FSB somewhere in the BIOS when you change the FSB the QPI may change but it may not sometimes you have to tweak this aswell as the FSB when overclocking.


----------



## kyle1234 (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: overclock question*

I have not seen anything about fsb settings because the fsb it built on the processor for my chip. I will look into any qpi settings though and post back.


----------



## kyle1234 (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: overclock question*

There is nothing in the BIOS that has any setting for FSB or QPI. Those words are not even in the BIOS. I checked every part of the BIOS.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: overclock question*

how do you plan to overclock then? are you using some software or something? using software is not recommended.

I do not understand how you have overclocked or intend to if you can not change the FSB


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: overclock question*

is this a pre built system such as a dell?


----------



## kyle1234 (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: overclock question*

It is a prebuilt system by cyberpower. But it is not like a dell where many things are limited in the BIOS. It is intel's motherboard with intel's BIOS. nothing but the front of the computer says cyberpower.
I have overclocked it by changing the host clock frequency multiplied by the multiplier.
For example. The stock is 133mhz multiplied by x9~x27 depending on the load the processor is under.
I can manually change the 133mhz. I changed it to 145mhz. Then the multiplier multiplies that number which brings the processor from 1200mhz~3200mhz, to 1400mhz~3400mhz.
When i change the 133mhz, it also have an effect on the ram mhz. It causes it to go higher. From 1333mhz to something like 1430mhz

The i7's are much different overclocking because there is no FSB. Intel eliminated that and built it all on the processor chip


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: overclock question*

that 133MHz is the FSB I build systems and overclock them for a living I do i7s all the time. With a good motherboard there is still and FSB in the BIOS if you look in cpu-z it will show you your FSB speed.


----------



## kyle1234 (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: overclock question*

ok so I am overclocking it by changing the bus speed?
look here please.
http://techgage.com/article/overclocking_intels_core_i5-750_i7-870/3

They reached an overclock of 3.7 ghz by changing the bus speed to 155mhz. And leaving the VID alone.
However I doesnt say if they have their turbo off.
If I do this with turbo on with it be withing th VID? And will it hurt the RAM because that is overclocked as well.


----------



## kyle1234 (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: overclock question*

here is a stock pic on idle, max processor ghz is 3.2ghz. Names stock.jpg

The second it a pic when 5% overclocked. Ram is overclocked to 1401mhz also.
named 5%overclock.jpg. next post down.

is this 5% ok? I know it is within the VID. Will it shorten my processor life and or hurt the ram at all?


----------



## kyle1234 (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: overclock question*

here is the 5% overclock


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: overclock question*

that looks ok.

When you are talking about shortening the life of the processor you are talking with that kinf of overclock maybe shortening it's life to 12 years instead of 15 if you go for a big overclock it may shorten it to 10 and I gurantee you won't be using this sytem in 10 years time.

if your ram is within it's normal speed i.e if it's 1600MHz ram and you have it running at 1590 then this ok it's if you go above this then you need to start doing some voltage tweaking althoug it is recommended that you set the voltage of the ram to the manufacturers setting manually anyway instead of leaving it on auto. It is also recommended that you enter the ram timmings manually instead of leaving it on auto. so for example

I have my ram set manually to 2v and the timmings entered manually to 5-5-5-15


----------



## kyle1234 (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: overclock question*

I don't know my RAM's default mhz. It is kingston RAM. Ill look at the individual sticks. The heat spreader on it is blue.


----------



## kyle1234 (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: overclock question*

here is a pic of my ram sticker.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: overclock question*

it's 1600MHz


----------



## kyle1234 (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: overclock question*

I belive it is 1600mhz ram. The motherboard will support this speed of ram, however on intel website about the processor core i7 870, it says it will only support 1033mhz and 1333mhz.

http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=41315


----------



## kyle1234 (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: overclock question*

Greenbrucelee,

It has to run at 1333mhz though right?
Because the link above say the mobo is compatible with 1600mhz, however the Processor i7 870 is not. 
If I overclock and let the ram overclock with it will that be bad?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: overclock question*

your mobo has an fsb of 1333 but it can take ram of 1600 that is probably ram that you have to set as overclocked. All you do is select the dram speed in the bios, press enter on the dram speed and select 1600MHz it will tell you this in your motherboard manual.

Aslong as your ram speed doesn't go below 1333 or above 1600 then you will be ok.


----------



## kyle1234 (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: overclock question*

alright. that helps. So When I just do my small overclocks with the VID. like 10% and the ram overclocks to say 1450mhz that is all fine because it is inbetween 1333mhz and 1600mhz? The Bios sets the dram as 1333mhz. Which then changes mhz when overclocked.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: overclock question*

yep that is ok.

if you go back to the stock setting press enter on the dram speed and set it to 1600 then start your overclock again and the dram speed will go down.

you should be looking for a 1:1 or 5:6 ratio so for example my fsb is at 443 so I can have my ram set at 886 (double the FSB) which makes it a 1:1 ratio or I can have it at 1064 which makes a 5:6 ratio

I get better benchmarks and faster results at 5:6 but usually 1:1 is preffered.

Overclocking is a time consuming process and can be very addictive once you start noticing differences in speed.


----------



## kyle1234 (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: overclock question*

its it automatically at 5.6 ratio. I remember seening that. So I leave it all stock for ram settings when i overclock small so the ram stays inbetween 1333mhz and 1600mhz. correct?
I am cleaning up my brother's computer right now, and it had alot of viruses. Got most of them off. And i am installing avg full edition right now. 
I ran smitfraudfix. But I am not sure if it fixed the websites redirecting to adverisement.
Do you know a couple of fast fixes for that?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: overclock question*

yes don't go ****ty pr0n sites  and don't use internet explorer.

Get a proper firewall and virus scanner like ESET

when you ram speed changes when you overclock the ratio changes. Use cpu-z to determin this.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: overclock question*

AVG isn't all that good a virus scanner. Kind of slow, eats up resources, and catches fewer viruses than what I'm using now:

MalwareBytes Anti Virus
Spyware Blaster
Windows Firewall

Disable Windows Defender, (optional) disable UAC, use a router or other hardware firewall if possible, use Firefox (preferably with NoScript and/or AdBlocker Plus, though these aren't required), and yes, don't visit ****ty pr0n sites or open email attachments unless you're know they're safe.


Not as safe as OpenBSD, say... But safe enough methinks.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: overclock question*

Good options there from Phædrus2401. ESET uses hardley any resources in and lets nothing past it without permission it has 3 modes automatic (will warn you and tell you the best solution), interactive (with popup warnings and lets you decide on a course of action) and policy based i.e nothing goes in or out without a policy set up for it.


----------



## kyle1234 (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: overclock question*

Alright. Ill change the ratio to 5:6 when i do the overclock.
Thank you very much all!

I installed avg, and it detected a .dll file in the windows folder as a virus, probably one of the viruses i delete changed that file, then avg deleted it! The windows wouldnt boot.
I did a recovery with the msdn xp disk, and it repaired windows files, and left all the settings and files the same!=]

The only reason I am going with AVG is because I have a key for the full edition which does not expire for like 5 years.
I will look into ESET.
And install malware bytes and scan it.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: overclock question*

sometime apps like avg find files which really are not viruses so be carefull and google the .dll file so you know if it really is one.


----------



## kyle1234 (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: overclock question*

Ya. Some programs I have are detected as a virus when I know they are not.
I will google everything it detects from now on.
Thank you for all the help!
Thread is solved.
If i have anymore questions I'm sure i'll just post back up here.


----------

